
An Introduction to Quantum Computation and Quantum Communication (2000) [pdf] - aportnoy
http://herpolhode.com/rob/qcintro.pdf
======
throwawaymath
If you'd like to read a thorough, technical introduction to quantum computing,
Ronald de Wolf's _Quantum Computing and Communication Complexity_ is very
good. It's de Wolf's PhD dissertation, published in 2001. You can find a PDF
online[1] but the author will send you a bound copy for free if you email him
:)

Obviously any introduction from the early aughts is going to be noticeably out
of date compared to the current state of the art. But since the core
fundamentals remain the same it's still a very good place to begin learning
about the subject. It's also good reading to gain some perspective of what the
cutting edge looked like at the turn of the century.

In particular, de Wolf's work lays out a cursory introduction to quantum
mechanics before giving a walkthrough of several early quantum algorithms
(Deutsch-Jozsa, Bernstein-Vazirani, Simon, Grover, Shor). Then he moves on to
fundamental quantum computing and complexity theory, and finally to quantum
communication. An appendix gives a refresher to the linear algebra you'll need
to follow along (i.e. you should have familiarity with linear algebra before
reading this, but you don't need to be adept with tensor analysis).

If you'd like a more recent and accessible (if not as complete) introduction
to the subject, de Wolf also published the lecture notes for the graduate
course[2] he taught in 2011. This has been continually updated with errata and
additions through 2018. The lecture notes for this course largely take the
survey material from his dissertation and build upon them with research
results from the past 17 years.

_____________

1\.
[https://homepages.cwi.nl/~rdewolf/publ/qc/phd.pdf](https://homepages.cwi.nl/~rdewolf/publ/qc/phd.pdf)

2\.
[https://homepages.cwi.nl/~rdewolf/qcnotes.pdf](https://homepages.cwi.nl/~rdewolf/qcnotes.pdf)

